# ACS and case officer



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi all I have a few inquires appreciate your help in .

1) what is the fees for skills assessment ( is it this one Skills (general application) $450 ) or this (Recognition Letter	$500 )

2)where can i get certified true copies of my Bachelor degree and transcripts ? I mean can I just go to any immigration agent ? or the embassy itself or a certified translator ?

3) If I got a positive skills assessment by ACS and then took the IELTS .and have the 65 points . Could the case officer disapproves the assessment done by ACS for the work experience and deducts say the five points for example ?

what do you think guys? thanks in advance


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

mike129 said:


> Hi all I have a few inquires appreciate your help in .
> 
> 1) what is the fees for skills assessment ( is it this one Skills (general application) $450 ) or this (Recognition Letter	$500 )
> 
> ...


1)For ACS,its $450.Not sure about RPL process.

2)I did not get you here,generally you scan your bachelor degree certs and others and get them attested from a notary.Any good notary person can do this.

3)If you have positive skills assessment from ACS,then in your letter it will be clearly mentioned whether your degree and experience are acceptable to your preferred ANZSCO code and on this basis some years of your experience will be deducted and clearly mentioned.In IELTS, if you can score a 8 across all modules you will score 20 points, & a 7 across will fetch you 10 points.After your IELTS and ACS assessment calculate your points accordingly and submit your EOI. If you do all this correctly then there is nothing to be afraid of and coming to your question -yes, a Case officer will have the final say about your case and if you made any wrong claims they can refuse you a visa and even ban you for 3 years from applying again..goodluck!!


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

mike129 said:


> Hi all I have a few inquires appreciate your help in .
> 
> 1) what is the fees for skills assessment ( is it this one Skills (general application) $450 ) or this (Recognition Letter	$500 )
> 
> ...


For the 2), if your Degree certificate is not in English, basically any other language apart from English then get it translated. This is the note from "Skill Assessment Guidelines" from ACS - 

Translation of Documents 
All documents not in English must be translated. The original document and its translation must be certified copies. 

Applications Submitted Outside Australia 
Acceptable translations can be obtained from: 
 A Ministry of Justice or equivalent in the country where the qualification was obtained 
 The Australian Education International Section (AEIS) at an Australian Diplomatic Mission 
 Australian High Commission, Consulate or Embassy 
 Private and Commercial Translators 
 The Awarding Institution 

Overseas translations must be completed on the organization letterhead and include an official stamp, the name of the translator, signature and contact telephone number legibly printed with the signature. 

It must be possible for the ACS to contact the translator if necessary to verify the translated documents from the details provided. 

The following must be provided when submitting foreign language documents: 
 Certified copies of all foreign documents 
 Certified copies of the English translations


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> For the 2), if your Degree certificate is not in English, basically any other language apart from English then get it translated. This is the note from "Skill Assessment Guidelines" from ACS -
> 
> Translation of Documents
> All documents not in English must be translated. The original document and its translation must be certified copies.
> ...



I think you need to go to your Degree awarded University , get your certificate translated from an official on the University letter-head with the stamp,contact details of the person who translated and before submitting get both your original certificate and the translation scanned and then attested by a notary..goodluck!


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

mike129 said:


> Hi all I have a few inquires appreciate your help in .
> 
> 1) what is the fees for skills assessment ( is it this one Skills (general application) $450 ) or this (Recognition Letter	$500 )
> 
> ...


ACS fees is 450 AUD.
Certificates can be translated by anyone outside Australia....see the following link

SkillSelect

I got my true copies done through a lawyer which is valid. If you are uploading originals then I don't think you need to get them certified. Xerox copies needs to be certified as true copy and can be easily done through a lawyer in India. They charge close to 10 rupees per page.

Regards
Amit


----------



## lkorniadi (Sep 17, 2013)

ACS Fee raise on 2014.. RPL will be $550 and skill assessment $500. See the link: 2014 Fee Schedule | Australian Computer Society

Be quick


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

*Case Officers Quallification*

Dear All,

Recently I had applied for my ACS and got my result from some Calvin Lee.

Though I got positive assessment, I had sent some concerns to him today with ref to my ACS result meanwhile I tried to look into the profile of my case office Calvin Lee.

It was shocking to see that CO was merely B.Com from Thailand and never had any ICT degree. Also he was a coffee maker at Barista and kitchen crew in McD as his experience and now he is serving as a CO in ACS.

My question is, is he qualified enough to understand the terms of IT, what he knows the difference between Software Engineer and Developer or network engineer.

If these kind of "qualified" people are serving in ACS and assessing our skills :nono: than i don't think he can asses our case more than a spell mistakes.

Attached his linked in profile.

*Calvin Lee's Experience

Case Officer
Australian Computer Society
Nonprofit; 51-200 employees; Information Technology and Services industry
May 2013 – Present (1 year)

Barista
Coffee Guru
August 2011 – June 2012 (11 months)

Kitchen Crew
McDonald's Corporation
Public Company; 10,001+ employees; MCD; Restaurants industry
July 2010 – December 2010 (6 months)
*
No Cheers


----------



## DhimantSolanki (Sep 14, 2020)

Where can we find case officer contact details for our ACS skill assessment on the result? As I want to directly email to my case officer but I cant find his/her direct contact.

Thanks


----------

